# Font Management on 10.2



## terran74 (Aug 18, 2003)

I know this has been brought up time and time again on these boards but I was wondering if any creative agencies have real world experience working with font management on OS 10

I am currently looking at Suitcase, Font Reserve, and Font Agent Pro.  There are some pro's and con's to each but I am curious what others have found in regards to each of these solutions and what their final word was.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi terran, here's my experience:

I tried Suitcase but it didn't seem to function as it should, involved a lot of fiddling around, crashed a lot and sometimes with a client here which at least gave them a laugh. In fifteen years there never was a stable version of Suitcase anyway.

Never tried Font Agent.

I've used Font Reserve for the last eighteen months. I think it's crashed only three times due to old fonts copied off a floppy made in the late 80's and a couple of corrupt font files. I like FR although it's full of features that I'll never use. It works very well with Quark Xpress in Classic too, which is still vital here in the UK.

Eagerly waiting to see what Font Book in Panther is like.


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 20, 2003)

Font reserve works for me, Suitcase gave me problems so i switched, but i think the problems in suitcase were addressed, but I have no reason to go back.


----------



## twister (Aug 20, 2003)

i use font reserve and it's pretty good.  I can't get macromedia apps to automatically turn on fonts though.  Is that possible?


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 21, 2003)

Same here, twister. Whether it's because Diamondsoft still have to produce a plug-in for Macromedia apps or it's something to do with the apps themselves I don't know. It doesn't work for my Illustrator either.

Maybe like some other software makers, they're waiting for OSX to 'mature' before going ahead full steam.


----------



## twister (Aug 21, 2003)

they do have an illustrator plugin i think.  if it works or not i'm not sure


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got the plug-in installed for Illustrator, but it's designation is 3.1.1b1 so I presume it's a beta and doesn't like Illus 10.


----------



## myobie (Aug 22, 2003)

font agent pro is the best

it does what it needs to do...
can't wait for 10.3 tho


----------



## terran74 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback.  We are now going to start testing FontReserve and FontAgent Pro.  I will keep you guys posted.


----------

